# Gift Movies???



## SCOHO83 (Jun 3, 2008)

Say.. this would be a neat feature in the VOD catagory (and a way to increase revenue). Have it that you can "gift" a VOD movie to a friend or family member who has a TIVO. (There would need to be someway of identifying "friends" with TIVO's, but that is social networking, isn't it? (i.e. need to create some method of social networking within TIVO but i think WII is already doing that.. no?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Not a terrible idea but part of the problem is the multitude of different VOD providers. One possible current solution is to give them an gift card (for say Amazon) and they can use that to purchase something from that specific place. Other than that I have nothing that is possible right now.


----------

